# Requesting help and guidance



## Special One (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been browsing the site/forum for about a month now and am very impressed by the amount of knowledge and information on here, so thought it was time to say 'hello' and ask for a bit of advice. I have been doing weights for about 2 months now and have seen signs of progress which is pleasing - I have increased my bodyweight by a couple of kilos.

*Background*

I've never lifted weights prior to 2 months ago and have mainly played golf, football and cricket up to the age of 18 but now only play golf. Always been skinny and tended to have a bit of a stomach due to 18 years of booze and not much exercise. I started running in April (3 times a week) and realised I was losing too much bodyweight by burning off more calories than I was putting in my body hence the decision to investigate further about weightlifting and increasing my mass.

*Goals*

As with most newbies (I guess) to increase lean muscle mass and decrease body fat. I don't know if any of you follow golf but Tiger Woods (and many other tour pros) are advocates of weightlifting and can now be classed as athletes rather than the fat golfers of yesteryears. I guess I'm kind of looking for a similar physique to Tiger's but don't want to limit myself and am quite happy to see where it takes me for my own curiosity. Saying that I do appreciate how much you have to eat to build muscle and that it's not a 5 minute thing.

*My stats*

Age - 35

Sex - male

Weight/Height - 71.8kgs/5ft 9in

Metabolism - fast (I believe)

BF - unsure (please see pictures both taken on the same day 2 months in)

Cardio - now only once a week (45 mins slow jog) plus 2 rounds of golf (7 miles walking in total)

Supplements - using extreme mass twice daily

Sleep - between 7 to 9 hours each night

*Diet* - (typical daily)

I have always eaten fairly healthy but have now stepped it up a notch and knocked the odd pizza and take-away on the head. Below is a typical day but obviously I will change the day's food accordingly to stop the repetition of the same menu):

7am - Oats soaked in skimmed milk or water, 2 whole eggs (scrambled), 100g extreme mass with milk

10am - Can of tuna, banana

1pm - Jacket potato with chilli, beans, cheese OR prawn wholemeal baguette with small salad / 50 grams chicken

4pm - 120 grams of chicken/3 bean salad

7pm - steak, sweet potato, green beans OR mackerel, broccoli, green beans

10 pm - small chicken breast and cottage cheese, 100g extreme mass with milk

(on training days I will have the 2nd extreme mass drink with water straight after the workout)

*Fluids*

Mainly water throughout the day along with a couple of blackcurrant cordials - 2 to 3 litres of water a day. I have cut right down on alcohol and try to drink bottled beer / vodka with diet mixers. I probably only drink alcohol 3 or 4 times moderately a month now (long gone are the days of being hammered every Friday and Saturday night!!)

*Routine* (3 days a week, Mon, Wed, Fri):

- Squats 4x10

- Deadlift 4x10

- Bent over row 4x10

- Chest press 5x8

- Military Press 4x10

- Seated calf raise 4x15

- Barbell curl 4x8

- Barbell lying triceps extension 2x10

Non training days

- Crunches x 60 and press ups x 30

I'm steadily increasing the weight on each exercise (normally when I can complete the last set of reps without failing). I'm also trying to concentrate on getting the right form for each rep. I've read that I should stick to the above routine for 3 months and then move on to an intermediate plan in the following link Bodybuilding.com - Myron Mielke - Do You Want Huge Rippling Muscles? Blast Untapped Growth With Beginner Training Plan!. By the way I train at home so only have dumbbells, barbell, free weights and bench so kind of restricted in what exercises I can do.

*Future and my goals*

To keep adding mass and ideally not too much body fat, ideal weight would be between 12 / 13 stone and around 12% BF or lower if possible.

*Guidance*

As I'm new to this I would appreciate any comments and guidance on the above diet and routine to see if I am on the right track or where I am going wrong. Initial thoughts are am I eating too much or not enough? Should I weigh my food for the correct portions? Is the diet good enough? Should I be taking creatine or any other supplements?

Many thanks for your time.

Mark


----------



## Ashmeister (Aug 4, 2009)

your diet seems ok , if anything i would change your routine , do a 3 or 4 day split , with high intensity

eg ,

day 1 - chest

day 2 - Shoulders , Back

day 3 - Tricep , Bicep

Day 4 - Legs


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Your diet is very good for a first effort (If you review my personal posting its not often I say this so well done) - The only thing I would say is switch from Extreme Mass to Extreme Pro-6. Particularly for the evening shake. This is because as with most 'Mass' Products the GL & GI ends up being quite high (Glycemic load) Glycemic load - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia due to the use of maltodextrin or dextrose as a carbohydrate source. That said actually having done a quick bit of research Extremes is certainly one of the better/best ones I've seen given the carb source mix so its definitely great at all other times, but pre sleep you need to reduce your carb content steadily.

Usually however as a general rule beware of mass products IMO


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Is that young gun I see!

Been a while


----------

